# Thinking about a Niche, Shop Attraction, or something for SHOCKVALUE...HELP!



## integra9023 (Dec 12, 2009)

I own a car stereo shop in Lincoln, Nebraska ; GP Customs. We are a Mmats Dealer and thinking about building something stupid big like a "Wall of Doom" or something like a thick plexiglass box centerpiece with a massive subwoofer for burping purposes or "shock value. There is a store a 100 miles away Metro Audio Dyanmics that has a WALL or Doom with like 40 Treo Subwoofers inside it thats pretty cool. The only issue is that my showroom is only like 800 sq feet! I want something to get the high school kids down the street to stop in more often (even thought they already come in now!). Something that people can be like "thats awesome". Obviously something like this is a little wasteful because you can't really sell it but I consider it kind of an inverstment. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!

Robert, GP Customs
402.421.0888
www.gp-customs
facebook.com/gpcustoms


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I worked at a shop that was right next to a high school once. High schoolers in general were bad customers because they can't afford car audio.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not a shop owner, nor is car audio the big money maker where I work, but here's my 2 cents:

Let your advertising and quality of work, as well as the brands you choose to carry do the talking. My sales figures to high school students are nearly nothing, because as Angrywhopper pointed out they either don't have money, or in my case they have their buddy install their gear that they got elsewhere. 

Do you really want to attract people who probably only want to gawk and waste your time? Can you afford the extra cost of utilities(electricity) as well as the loss of precious floor space to something that is a gamble?


----------



## integra9023 (Dec 12, 2009)

Here is the thing guys. I am next to the probably the most prestigous high school in town. We have done a mostly newer cars (bmws and volvos believe it or not). These kids have all been pretty cool but I want something to also spice things up. We do great work and there are only a couple stereo shops in town so we kinda have the market cornered, BUT i still want something that make people go " hey have you gone to GP Customs and see the *****?".... IDK maybe its a dumb idea just something though I thought would be cool!

Robert, GP Customs
402.421.0888
gp customs | automobile and commercial window tinting | car audio and stereo sales service installation | lincoln nebraska
facebook.com/gpcustoms


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

how about a super sale or discount for student ID?


----------



## integra9023 (Dec 12, 2009)

stills said:


> how about a super sale or discount for student ID?



Student ID Discount isn't a bad idea!


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

I dont think its a bad idea or whatnot. I think having an attraction to cause a stir in the town is a great idea. While shopping around for an install shop, kids will probably go to the more flashy kinda stores. Your idea of a plexyglass sub enclosure is a great idea. Throw some leds in there while youre at it. Cause when it comes down to it, high school kids just want to brag to one another about what they have. They dont jnderstand sq, just flashy stuff and loud music.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree with the Plexi enclosure; people of all ages like to see neat stuff.


Not sure if this can help you but it might. Here's my story of high school rich kid and CA (and by rich I mean vice chancellor of Vanderbilt son rich). He wanted to install a sub system, so I said sure, I'll help. The next day he had gone to a pawn shop and bought a Legacy amplifier and some cheap subs. I advised him of the quality and he didn't care (he was giddy thinking about the bass). Car was a Jeep Grand Cherokee with Infinity system. I didn't know much about integration back in 1996 so I did a hack job using the OEM amp leads and it worked ok. His parents found out he had done all this and decided to have it fixed. They took it to a high end shop and they asked what would be a good replacement (while the kid talked it up and up). He ended up with SS Ref's and 4-SS 12's.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

I think your better off doing a wall of custom fab.
Show different finishes and technique
It will show case your skills and be a better ROI
do some lighting techniques on it too
U don't have much room
A back lit logo and speakers are also attractive


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Actually, since you are a Mmats dealer, they could probably point you in the direction of something they used to take to dB Drag and USAC Finals back in the 90's...they used to have a room with 4-15" and just one of their smaller amps that was built like a big fourth-order bandpass....the door opening was actually the port, it was a couple feet deep. Anytime you walked into the room, it just did big hair tricks. It wasn't even that loud in the room really, just moved a ton of air. It was impressive and got a lot of attention at the shows...


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

My old shop had a bandpass box with two of the old Pioneer IMP (302s IIRC) mounted isobarically and a plexi glass front, was mounted high on top of a Pioneer stand and about 8" away from the suspended ceiling. Drop it onto any tiny amp and it would shake the shop-particualrily the ceiling. We used to get people coming from 60miles away (long way in the UK, furthest point from the coast anywhere in the UK is only 69miles!) to get a demo/purchase one.

With a school near by I'd go for the parents using the kids as leverage, focus on packages that they'll talk their folks into-rear entertainment, ipod kits, bluetooth, navi etc. Otherwise get a decent demo car and get a spot at home games, drive infront of the band etc and try and get down to open/career days. May be worth contacting the school and seeing whether you can fit anything in their vehicles(should they own any) headrests/roofmounts can keep the kids quiet making the driver's job safer/easier and AV screens can have adverts for screen savers etc.


----------



## mkeets (Oct 6, 2011)

Being right out of high school I'd say try to create an environment that's semi-laid back, cause when you're 16-18 you are probably going to go to who you feel the most comfortable with, thus guys going to their friend for installs. For me personally I want to learn but I don't want to feel overwhelmed/not good enough for a shop, it just would basically make me feel out of place and like they wouldn't take me serious (kinda like when i was given money to go get my mom a LV purse for christmas and the workers didn't even acknowledge me). About the box I'd say a box that looks nice like a plexi face box would probably appeal the most to them. You want to be "cool" not a circus. Well that's just my .02


----------

